
Ask HN: Good place to buy DRM free ebooks? - eyegor
I&#x27;ve noticed that battery life on my reader is substantially longer when I&#x27;m reading in the default reader, which doesn&#x27;t work with drm&#x27;d books from Amazon or kobo. Does anyone know of a good place to buy ebooks without drm?
======
hrgiger
If you choose the book first maybe its better look writer website first where
it is available. I have a pocketbook reader, it doesnt work very well with
kindle books, when I was searching Wheel of time and Brandon Sanderson it was
available on google books as DRM free but it was the choice of writer. So when
you are looking for books there, you need to check first if there is a 'DRM
free' flag.

